# Konverter Profibus-CAN-Bus



## Outrider (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo, Gibt es ein Konverter von Profibus nach CAN ?
Ich möchte über Profibus auf Antriebsregler zugreifen die mit CAN-Bus verbunden sind.
Gruß und Danke für Tipps


----------



## Controllfreak (9 Juli 2009)

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Gerät von RM Michaelidis eingesetzt 
http://www.rmcan.com/index.php?id=21&L=0


----------



## _markus (9 Juli 2009)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Gerät von RM Michaelidis eingesetzt
> http://www.rmcan.com/index.php?id=21&L=0



Wie waren Deine Erfahrungen damit? War mit dem Gerät eine stabile Verbindung möglich bzw. sind Probleme damit aufgetreten?

Btw. mit welcher SPS hast du den Gateway verwendet?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Controllfreak (9 Juli 2009)

Das Gerät ist heute noch im Einsatz und hat nie Probleme verursacht, mittlerweile seit etwa 4 Jahren. Auf der Profibus-Seite ist eine S7-300 und auf der CANopen-Seite hängt eine Eigenentwicklung.
Die Anzahl der möglichen PDOs auf dem Gateway war meiner Erinnerung nach ziemlich begrenzt, für meine Zwecke jedoch ausreichend.


----------



## ASiExperte (9 Juli 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://www.bihl-wiedemann.de/deutsch/catalog/11841246/11841246.htm

Das ist genau das, was Du brauchst!
Mehr Info? Schreib mich an
Gruß
Der AsiExperte


----------



## Nais (9 Juli 2009)

Die CAN/PROFIBUS-Koppler von Bihl und Wiedemann laufen in diversen unserer Hydrauliksteuerungen seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Unser Softi hat bei der IB auch nicht geflucht, was immer ein gutes Zeichen ist.


----------



## o_prang (14 Juli 2009)

Es gibt mittlerweile eingie Hersteller solcher Geräte.
Am Besten einfach mal den Begriff "Gateways" in Google eingeben.
Oder schau mal unter: www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_gpw.html


----------

